# XP und Geschwindigkeit



## Avariel (7. Februar 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir jetzt vor kurzem Win XP installiert, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht so richtig. Will heißen es ist zwar drauf, aber der PC fährt extrem langsam hoch und runter. Beim Hochfahren bleibt erst ewig lange dieser Willkommen-Bildschirm, danach erscheint der Hintergrund, dann passiert ne Weile gar nichts, und dann erscheinen die Objekte. Ich habs jetzt nicht genau mitgestoppt, aber ich schätze es dauert mindestens zwei Minuten. Dagegen hat ers mit Win ME und ziemlich voll mit Daten in 40 Sekunden geschafft.
Daran das mein System zu schlecht ist dürfts nicht liegen, ich hab:
Athlon 1,8 Ghz
512 MB DRR-Ram
Festplatte mit 7200 Umdrehungen

Jeweils mit neuesten Treibern. Hat jemand ne Idee worans liegen könnte?


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Februar 2003)

Ein frisch installiertes System überprüft ob es sich in einem Netzwerk befindet. XP kann man das aber austreiben. Es ist irgend ein Registry-Eintrag - den ich aber jetzt leider net mehr weiß. Besorg Dir die Demo von Tweak-XP, da gibt es die Option zum klicken. Das dürfte Dir 30-sec. bis 1Min bringen.

Es gibt allerdings noch andere Fehlerquellen. Ich hoffe das hier hilft erst mal.


----------



## Carndret (7. Februar 2003)

Auf jedenfall mal BootViz drüberlaufen lassen und dann sollte es schon mal auf 1 min sein. Danach kannst du einfach mal alle Performance-Tipps von TweakXP.com durchgehen, oder eben wie Neurodeamon bereits erwähnt hat, die TweakXP Demo benutzen.
Dazu kommen eventuell noch die Dienste, bei denen man ein paar abstellen kann, steht aber alles auf der Seite...


----------



## Avariel (10. Februar 2003)

Also Tweak XP hab ich jetzt drüberlaufen lassen. Jetzt läuft zumindest schonmal das runterfahren in akzeptabler Geschwindigkeit ab. Was ist BootWiz? Und wo krieg ich das her? Irgendwie sagt mir der Name nix.


----------



## Carndret (10. Februar 2003)

Hier kannst du BootViz runterladen.
Es defragmentiert so weit ich weiß den Bootsektor und zeigt dir welche Anwendungen und XP-Services lange brauchen.

Ein Tipp noch: du kannst mal schauen, was beim Start alles so geladen wird und das unnötige abschaten.
Start->Ausführen->msconfig eintippen und beim Tab "Systemstart" ein paar Dinge abschalten. Das bringt auch einiges.


----------



## Extremniki (20. Februar 2003)

finde das beschriebene problem merkwürdig, da ich mit xp überhaupt keine geschwindigkeitseinbußen habe. bei mir läuft die installation auf nem athlon 1400 mit 256 MB seit april letzten jahres. und das ist lange bei mir, da ich alle halbe jahr eigentlich meine platte schrubbe! booten in weniger als 30 sekunden !!! ohne irgendwelche zusatztools und ner menge installierter programme (partition von 10GB ist zu 2/3 voll mit proggies). allerdings lasse ich im autostart nur das, was ich brauch, keine office, kein photoshop, nix!
runterfahren: druck auf taste (auf tastatur), 21, 22, aus!!!

win xp ist das beste, was je gemacht wurde! ich weiß, wovon ich spreche, denn es gibt kein ms-betriebssystem, mit dem ich noch nicht ausgiebeig gearbeitet habe!


----------



## Avariel (20. Februar 2003)

Ich bin nicht so wirklich zufrieden  
Das hochfahren geht immernoch nicht schneller, wenigstens runterfahren tut er in akzeptabler Zeit. Mein altes Modem ist auch unbrauchbar (-->keine XP-Treiber verfügbar)


Fazit bis jetzt: Lang mach ichs nicht mehr mit, wenn XP noch lange rumzickt, pack ich wieder Win2k drauf...


----------



## dfd1 (21. Februar 2003)

Kann nicht irgendwo eingestellt werden, wie lange der Willkommens-Bildsichirm angezeigt wird??

Oder ging das nur bei Win98??


----------

